# Need help with a/c system-ASAP!!!!



## TMreth (Aug 24, 2004)

On Sunday the air (which will usually freeze your butt off) stopped working so well. By Monday afternoon, it wasn't cooling at all. I will NOT deal with the local dealership. They have a terrible reputation and have screwed me one too many times.

I need schematics, diagrams, possible problems and solutions. I live in FL and am about to die in the heat.

Thanks in advance!

T'Mreth


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I highly suggest just buying a service manual if you plan to do the work yourself. having to run to the computer and beg and plead for everything you need out of one gets to be a real PITA after the second or third project.


----------

